# Hedgehog Central is finally on Facebook!!!



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello Hedgehog Central Forum members and visitors!

Around Halloween I had the idea of creating a Facebook page for the members of this forum so that we can interact with each other on another level, share photos with more ease, as well as increase some interest of our favorite forums by potentially adding other hedgehog enthusiasts on the extremely popular Facebook network. 

You can join the group by searching "Hedgehog Central" on Facebook, and clicking the "ask to join" link near the top right of your screen. I have decided to make this a closed group so that I can monitor who will want to join our community! But everyone is invited to join, from hedgehog owners to breeders, or even fans who just admire the prickly animals we have all learned to love! Thanks for your time everybody, see you guys online... Facebook that is! :lol: 

Drew & Pazu


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Has Bryan approved of the use of the Hedgehog Central name? This site belongs to him.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

No he has not, I have used the same name... but have not affiliated it to this website until I get the okay from him. This is just a "fan" group for now, which happens to share the same name.  I sure hope I didn't do anything I shouldn't have... :|


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I know Bryan said he would consider a facebook group for HHC but hadn't decided. I only mention it because if someone took my website name and made a facebook page using it without permission I would be pretty upset.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Well it's as simple as changing the name on the Facebook page... give me thirty seconds to fix that.  Seriously, I had absolutely zero intentions of offending Bryan or anyone by using the name of his website, it was just a great way of allowing members of this forum to easily find the group on Facebook. I don't feel that I am "taking" his websites name at all, the facebook group is related to this forum (not directly as of yet) and I am not using the name of his website for any personal gain. But still we can't speak for him so I will contact Bryan to solve this issue. Sorry if I stepped out of bounds here guys.. just trying to make this great forum Facebook friendly!  

If anyone wants to add me on Facebook... My name is Drew Frazer. 
Thanks,
Drew & Pazu


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I've requested to join!  I will also add you as a friend. 

I'm Erica E-rad Radcliffe on facebook.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

ericarad said:


> I've requested to join!  I will also add you as a friend.
> 
> I'm Erica E-rad Radcliffe on facebook.


Thanks Erica "E-Rad" :lol: ! Looking forward to seeing you on Facebook!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I thought he had said that there would be a group if he allowed a facebook group to be formed.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Yeah, I thought he had said that there would be a group if he allowed a facebook group to be formed.


Yeah I changed the name so it would not be directly related to this website from now on. I sent Bryan a PM regarding the subject and if he agrees to allow his website to be affiliated with the Facebook group, it will be as simple as rechanging the name. Until then, the Facebook group is simply a "Fan" group of this forum, not yet official.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You asked about it and I told you we would discuss it, which we have been, and I'd let you know the answer. Instead you went ahead and did it anyways.


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, but I agree that the name should be changed until it's approved by Bryan. I think I'm going to go ahead and wait for official approval until I join. ^.^


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Nancy said:


> You asked about it and I told you we would discuss it, which we have been, and I'd let you know the answer. Instead you went ahead and did it anyways.


Nancy the problem has been solved, no need to say anything more about the subject. I understand I rushed into it and have sent Bryan a message of apology.

I'm getting really frustrated by the amount of condescending remarks and rudeness on some of these posts, and not just this post in general I am also talking about other posts. If you don't agree with something, that's fine. But there are more polite and easier ways of sharing your opinion than writing a snappy reply so that other users can see. If someone has said something that is wrong, correct them in a tasteful manner, but if someone has already corrected the problem and it has been changed, then there is no reason to reply. What you said could have easily been sent in a PM, but it feels like you had to say it out here as an attempt to embarrass me which I feel is a little juvinille, and not the first time you have done so to one of my posts. I respect you a lot for your knowledge of hedgehogs and you are very helpful to every member who used this website, but I would appreciate if everyone here could be more polite and friendly to one another... as this is one of the staple rules of using these forums.

I realize it was immature to go ahead and make the group, but I was not the only person to share similar interests and was told to go ahead and make a Facebook page and that I "don't need permission to make such a group". The problems was not that I went ahead and made the group, it is that I used the name of this website. I have changed the Facebook groups name so that it is now "hedgehog central "fans"" group and is in no way affiliated with Bryan's website. This was done about... 20 minutes after I made the group, no harm done. Yet i still felt in the wrong so I contacted Bryan with an apology and stated that what I did was wrong multiple times on this post. I think it would be mature to drop this subject for now until I have received my reply from Bryan to either move forward or stop the Facebook group if he so wishes me to do so.

Thanks,

Drew & Pazu


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

I have renamed the Facebook group "Hedgehog Hub" as an attempt to satisfy everyones concerns. Since we have still not heard Bryan's actual opinion on this subject, we should no longer discuss the problem of making the Facebook group with the same name as Bryan's website as it would immature to speak on his behalf without hearing what he has to say.

You are still welcome to join "Hedgehog Hub", as a way for everyone who is on this forum to add photos and get to know each other on a different network. Have a good day everyone!  

Thanks, 

Drew & Pazu


----------

